
OctogatosConf20 - andreag11
https://sessionize.com/octogatosconf20
======
andreag11
Save the date friends! Sep 24-25 the @octogatos are proud to present
#Octogatosconf20 a 100% free (Speakers paid) trilingual conference, submit
your talks at
[https://sessionize.com/octogatosconf20](https://sessionize.com/octogatosconf20)

